# [SOLVED] Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery



## Techie19

So my neighbor asked me to take a look at her Dell Inspiron 580 today. She says it just stopped working and can't get into windows. 

When the PC is turned on, the dell logo comes up and the a message on the screen comes up stating that a Disk Read Error has occurred, and to press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery. If you press Ctrl Alt Del, the PC reboots and the same thing happens. And on and on....

I tried testing the HD with the Manufacturer's diagnostic disc, WD Data Lifeguard Diagnostic, but it didn't come back with any errors on the short test.

I also tried using the Windows 7 Install disc to see if that who help in fixing any Startup Problems, but that didn't help any either. 

Anyone have some experience with this problem? Is the HD toast? I would appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## loda117

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*

Try to remove the drive out the tray and reseat it ..maybe it is loose if thats not the case 

Have you tried to run ubuntu live CD and see if you are able to access the drive and the data on it? 

When you ran the diagnostics on the disc did you run the extensive tests?


----------



## Techie19

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*

I tried removing the cables and reconnecting them. Did not try a Ubuntu Live CD. And only ran the Quick Test, not the Advanced Test. I guess I'll try these things and post my findings.


----------



## Techie19

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*

I tried a Ubuntu Live CD and was able to access the HD and files within it. Was also able to run a benchmark test on the drive. I am now running an Advanced (long) test on the drive. It's been running for about 2 hrs, and it's at around 55% done. 

Before doing nay of the above I tried connecting the SATA cable to a different SATA port on the motherboard. Also tried restoring the BIOS to the default values, and also removed the CMOS battery for a couple of minutes. None of this helped with the problem. 

Will see what the results are of the currently running test and post my findings.


----------



## Techie19

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*

Advanced (long) test just finished and it came back with no errors. Any ideas???


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*

Press *F12 *at bootup and try the *Dell Diagnostics. 
*Boot off of the Windows Disc Or download the Recovery Console ISO. Burn it to CD with IMGBurn Boot off of the CD and get to the Recovery Console. Here type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. The Check Disk utility will try and fix any file errors. 
You can also download the ISO image for *Seatools *or* Drive Fitness* in my signature and burn the image to a CD using* IMGBurn* also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD and run the *Quick* and *Advanced* tests on the HDD to test the integrity of the drive.


----------



## Techie19

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*



spunk.funk said:


> Press *F12 *at bootup and try the *Dell Diagnostics.
> *Boot off of the Windows Disc Or download the Recovery Console ISO. Burn it to CD with IMGBurn Boot off of the CD and get to the Recovery Console. Here type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. The Check Disk utility will try and fix any file errors.
> You can also download the ISO image for *Seatools *or* Drive Fitness* in my signature and burn the image to a CD using* IMGBurn* also in my signature and boot off of the newly created CD and run the *Quick* and *Advanced* tests on the HDD to test the integrity of the drive.


I tried the Dell Diagnostic by pressing F12, and its been running since about 2AM and still not done. This makes me think there is something definitely since its taken this long to completely. No errors yet. 

The Advanced (long) test I was referring to in Post #5 was done using the Drive Fitness Test, and this didn't return any errors. 

And I had already tried to run the chkdsk /R command from the Recovery Console using the Windows 7 Disc, but this couldn't complete as a message came up stating that the drive is write protected. 

Thanks for your help though. Waiting for the Dell Diagnostic to finish to see if that sheds some light on this problem.


----------



## Techie19

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*

So the Dell Diagnostic came back with no errors. The HD passed all tests. I'm thinking of just going ahead with a clean install of Windows 7 on the drive.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*

That would be the best choice.* Wipe *the drive with a 3rd party utility boot disc.


----------



## Techie19

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*



spunk.funk said:


> That would be the best choice.* Wipe *the drive with a 3rd party utility boot disc.


Thanks. You mentioned a third party utility boot disc. Isn't the Windows 7 Install Disc good enough for this? I was thinking of using it to format the drive and reinstall the OS.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*

When you choose Custom Install when you boot the Windows 7 DVD, unlike XP It looks for previous versions of Windows. If it finds Windows, it will store the previous version of Windows in a *Windows.old *folder on the* C: *drive and install a fresh version of Windows. You can do this, and delete that folder later, but I prefer to wipe the drive before installing 7


----------



## Techie19

*Re: Disk Read Error Ocurred, Press Ctrl Alt Del to reRecovery*



spunk.funk said:


> When you choose Custom Install when you boot the Windows 7 DVD, unlike XP It looks for previous versions of Windows. If it finds Windows, it will store the previous version of Windows in a *Windows.old *folder on the* C: *drive and install a fresh version of Windows. You can do this, and delete that folder later, but I prefer to wipe the drive before installing 7


I used the Windows 7 disc to format the drive and then installed the OS. No problems since doing this. So far everything seems to be working great. Installed all the drivers and Windows Updates. 

Thanks for all your help.


----------

